# RS Rear Bumper to Eco Swap w/rear lip w/diffuser



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks to be a win win!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice find. The diffuser alone is about half that price. Did you buy off someone or a company sells for that price?

I think it looks way better then the rs. I'm sure someone would have traded you though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good. How much that lip cost you and where did you get it from?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I bought the bumper off ebay from a vendor in Detroit shipped Greyhound. The lip was sourced from www.jcsportline.net and I believe I paid about $400 shipped in total (it was $150 for the lip and $250 for shipping). It arrived in 5 days boxed in a crate surrounding the box. Needed to be reprimed, but had that done at the shop.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is seriously Great work and IT Appears to be Black !
I definitely Like How IT all Blends Together ,especially that Diffuser .
Thanks for the Pics.





Here IT Comes , Be Cool Stay Cozy Keep Cruzen and Best Wishes


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

good job, youre a first!


----------

